

Ask HN: Feedback on Apple Watch gaming digest - smct

Hi Everyone,<p>First time I’ve “Asked HN” and my account is only a couple of weeks old, so not sure if I’m too new here - to ask for feedback?<p>But, having just published for the first full month - I feel now is when your feedback could be most valuable - so giving it a go!<p>I’ve been working on the idea since last September - but held off launching until one week after the Apple Watch product release.<p>Five issues our now published.<p>Name:<p>WatchGames<p>Short explainer:<p>The best Apple Watch gaming, every week<p>More details:<p>WatchGames is a weekly (published each Friday) email newsletter that curates only the best Apple Watch game releases, reviews, stories, news and more - but without the fluff.<p>Feedback:<p>Whatever you’ve got and particularly in terms of tone, length, category subjects (news, reviews, stories, etc) - what have I missed, day it’s published, etc<p>Link:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;watchgames.co<p>Any questions, let me know.<p>Thanks for your time!
======
smct
Should of included: I've also created a companion (medium) publication
(WatchGames Originals) to tell the stories of the Apple Watch game makers - I
then curate these each week in the digest. [https://medium.com/watchgames-
originals](https://medium.com/watchgames-originals)

